

Show HN: An app that sends you weekly recipes matching your nutrition targets - mytruehero
https://weeklyfuel.com

======
mytruehero
I originally started making this for myself, as I was trying to eat better but
was too lazy to add up the calories/fat/protein/carbs in everything I was
planning on cooking for myself for the week, especially since I didn't know at
first where those levels should even be. The only other app I found
(eatthismuch.com) that focuses on hitting specific targets left something to
be desired in the way of UX and recipe quality at the time (they're constantly
improving, though), so I decided to make my own.

Of course I'd love any feedback and am happy to answer any questions about how
the app works.

